# Unable to install Media Player 11 on Server 2008 R2



## stevegman (Nov 9, 2010)

I am unable to install Media Player 11 wmp11-windowsxp-x86-enu on Server 2008 R2. I get error "Operation failed with 0x8007047f. The specified program is not a windows or MS-DOSS program." Please advised. Thank you.

stevegman


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why would you want to install Media Player on a server OS? It is a server OS not a desktop OS.


----------



## stevegman (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a Dell server for my home PC: Does your reply indicate you don't know?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It means that it is a server OS not a desktop OS. Have you enabled the Desktop Experience feature?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Windows Media Player is installed when you install the Desktop Experience Feature via the Server Manager console (see icon next to Start menu button).


----------



## stevegman (Nov 9, 2010)

Rockn said:


> It means that it is a server OS not a desktop OS. Have you enabled the Desktop Experience feature?


You the man!. The Desktop Experience feature added it. Thanks for your help.

stevegman


----------

